# Billing Association Membership



## kevbshields (Oct 27, 2008)

I've run across a Resume where someone lists "American * of Medical Billing".  Unfortunately, the information is incomplete and does not allow me to furnish any validation of whether this individual holds membership that might factor into his/her suitability for a post.

With all that being said, other than AMBA and MAB, does anyone know of other medical billing associations that this might be referencing?

Unfortunately, I cannot go back and ask the candidate to supply this information.

Thanks in advance!


----------

